# Which part is it?



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi. Have a coolant leak on this part. Cruze diesel 2014. It's part of the coolant linkage back of the engine near the starter. Can you help me identify this part. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

I believe that is the EGR valve.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Anybody else had that problem? The coolant seems to leak just beneath the egr. Could it be the egr cooler that's leaking? It's not a big leak because I never saw a drop of coolant on my garage floor and the coolant is cooked on the engine. Any inputs are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I believe that would be the EGR cooler, yes.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The fittings on the cooler where the hoses go to tend to crack or wear out. They are replaceable...

If the cooler itself is going orrr the it’s coming from a weep hole that’s a big $600 yikes and I’d probably just ignore it unless it gets really bad.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

I accidentally loosened a bolt around the EGR valve and coolant came out. I would get a hex bit (I don't remember the size) and make sure they are tight. 

Just for your knowledge, if you do an EGR delete, you do not remove the valve, just the pipe on the other side of it.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Good to know. I planned to remove the egr and clean it and get acces to see from where it's leaking. Thanks.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

Yes I believe the EGR are star bits and the plate below it (holding in coolant) are hex.


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

There is a product that uses 'liquid glass' that you add to the coolant overflow tank. Let it idle for 10 minutes with heater on full then go for a 10 minute drive without heater or AC on.

Check this video. Do not let the video title deceive you, Scotty as awesome his advice is, has to use clickbait...





In Australia I used "Nulon Radiator Engine Block Stop Leak" which also has kevlar. Over a period of one week the leak from my water pump reduced to a few drops a month when parked. Also, keeping your coolant reservior half full helps reduce vapor pressure as it leaves a cushion of gas to absorb said pressure. You have to add the dosage of the stop leak everytime you do a coolant change.

Having failed that you need to replace whatever is the source of the leak.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd never put any of that in a vehicle - I did it once in my Cobalt and I still seemingly deal with the effects roughly a decade later.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

MP81 said:


> I'd never put any of that in a vehicle - I did it once in my Cobalt and I still seemingly deal with the effects roughly a decade later.


What he said and just hope you never buy a car that it was done to.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> The fittings on the cooler where the hoses go to tend to crack or wear out. They are replaceable...
> 
> If the cooler itself is going orrr the it’s coming from a weep hole that’s a big $600 yikes and I’d probably just ignore it unless it gets really bad.


What do you mean by “If the cooler itself is going orrr”????


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> What do you mean by “If the cooler itself is going orrr”????


If the EGR cooler cracks somehow, or even a simple gasket failure. There are few parts that are serviceable for the cooler so you have to replace the entire unit, EGR Valve included.


----------

